# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Look at the difference!

## letmein

I am mostly amazed at the Leg mass and the conditioning of today's Olympians verus the greats from the past. All of them had great arms but Larry Scott couldn't win an NPC show with his wheels!

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

It's quite shocking... makes me wonder what bodybuilders will look like 20 years from now... or if it's even possible for the human body to get any bigger... time will tell i guess.

----------


## retired

Coleman has some of the biggest legs on an in-shape BB that I have ever seen. His wheels even put Nasser's to shame.

----------


## syd

That is simply just amazing.

----------


## Shredz

Things have come along way haven't they!

----------


## WiLLpOwEr

Wow.

Look at the biceps on those three! Maybe the best 3 pairs of biceps ever!

I don't know if the human body can get any bigger. Only time will tell.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Arnold looks the best tho.

----------


## Bigun

Arnie is a lot taller than Coleman, that made it a hell of a lot tougher to build his legs

----------


## saboudian

> Arnie is a lot taller than Coleman, that made it a hell of a lot tougher to build his legs


I think you're oversimplifying it a lil too much cuz gunter is the same height as arnold or within an inch. Legs are also alot more important now in BBing which makes a big difference cuz you can tell arnold didn't spend a whole lot of time on his hammies or glutes.

Its also quite interesting how the positioning of the abs for this pose has changed with time.

----------


## saboudian

Tried to find a close up Darrem Charles' Bicep but couldn't. There was a pic of it in a flex a few months back, and the split he has in his bicep is ridiculous. You can kinda see it in this pic fairly well.

----------


## pumpseeker

I doubt you'll see anyone touch Ronnie's package for the next 10 years. The man's an untouchable freak right now!

----------


## hybrid

Coleman does look great as a specimen of what extreme the body can be put too. 
With that being said, it's too bad that everything in this sport has to be taken to such an extreme to get noticed. Arnold looked huge in his day, now he just looks like an anatomy photo of the perfect man. Seems like a line drawn somewhere would be of benefit to the sport, but where do you draw it?

----------


## retired

Hybrid, that's like asking the fastest men in the world to slow down a bit at the Olympic 100 meter race.

----------


## OoDee

> Hybrid, that's like asking the fastest men in the world to slow down a bit at the Olympic 100 meter race.


I respectfully disagree. In bodybuilding there are more valuable factors in addition to size. It's a sport bound to the matter of opinions. Judges are always involved. These people judge the contestants by certain standards but taste always comes to play. In a 100 meter race the winner is always the one who crosses to finish line first. However, in a bodybuilding contest the biggest isn't always the best, albeit this is the way too often in my opinion. There are factors such as symmetry, muscle definition, etc. Big does not directly equal
best (hell, if it would you could just throw Greg Valentino on stage and it'd be a no brainer).
With that being said I shall point out that I have never understood the speciality of Ronnie Coleman. To be honest, there are a good number of bodybuilders who look far better to my eye (Dexter, Levrone, Priest, many of the old legends, etc.).
Coleman is big for sure but his mid body looks pretty much bad to me. It's a shame the way of the sport nowadays seems to be this. People want freaks. This attitude is really taking the sport into a wrong direction. As I have understood it, bodybuilding was originally about aesthetics. Nowadays size simply matters far too much.
I do not like Coleman, Ruhl nor Dorian. I never did. Those guys never looked good to me. Not even when I tried to see what's so great about them. Dexter Jackson is nowadays easily my favorite bodybuilder. That guy has a perfect physique. Beautiful! 
Unfortunately people can't appreciate that enough.

OoDee

----------


## Mr. Death

I agree with you OoDee. Thankfully, it seems that lately the focus has started to move away from just the freaky size aspect of bodybuilding. The recent win by Victor Martinez at the Night of Champions seems to prove this. I still think that Coleman should be Mr. Olympia, because no one is in his class. But I believe bodybuilders in the mold of Victor Martinez will be taking the spotlight in the not to distant future.

----------


## retired

OoDee, I agree that the judging criteria are very different between the two sports, but athletes are always trying to push the envelope. We may not like what the so-called "progress" looks like, but we cannot expect it to stop.

Once everyone else figures out how Chad got Coleman in shape at 285, they will be following suit. Also, let me add that Coleman is not merely big. I agree that he no longer has the streamlined-midsection look that he sported in his first Olympia win, but the man has unbelievable lines and symmetry for someone who competes at 285(!).

----------


## markas214

Look at pics of coleman from 10 years ago. By adding just a few lbs a year the difference is immense. I always tell people that bodybuilding takes years. Even with the most extreme chemical enhancements the body in most cases will only add a few lbs a year.

----------


## rambo

I agree with OOdee. Arnold was the best because he was aesthetically perfect. He wasn't a beast by modern day standards, but he had the build of a Greek God. Current champions are massive beyond belief, but how many of them have BEAUTIFUL bodies. Not many.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## BLAST

As far a quad's go don't forget Tom Platz...............even Coleman would have to take backseat to him.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> I agree with OOdee. Arnold was the best because he was aesthetically perfect. He wasn't a beast by modern day standards, but he had the build of a Greek God. Current champions are massive beyond belief, but how many of them have BEAUTIFUL bodies. Not many.


im sorry but this is not the MS. UNIVERSE, it is not a beauty show. bring back Dorian.

----------


## decadbal

> im sorry but this is not the MS. UNIVERSE, it is not a beauty show. bring back Dorian.


finally someone who agrees, this sport has evolved, like baseball and football, baseball teams dont play on 295foot fields anymore, football players are bigger faster and better than the old, does that make the old crap, no, it makes the obsolete by todays standards, so you can go and bragg about how arnold is the man, and how great he is, but thats then, what about now, now he wouldnt place in a pro contest, now he would be the tiny guy in the gym wishing he was ronnie, ronnie is the best bodybuilder ever, and is years ahead of the curve, its not bc of hgh and steroids , partly, mostly bc of his workethic and effort he puts in... if you wanna see a skinny guy be mr o. go to a ****in abercrombie store, this is about size, and cuts... he has it all and a 32in waiste, stop being haters, hes the man

----------


## DELTA9MDA

you are welcome DECABAL, i just dont understand how someone can look at the photos and say that anyone compares to ron(save for dorian). the old timers always say it was better back then. first and foremost it is about muscle. not beauty. im not knocking arnold, but times have changed.

----------


## barbarian

its seems like size is to much of a issue today and most agree, yea its changed but at what cost? i think BB today has sold out and is turning into grabadge in my eyes.. its nothing but a freak show and its leaves inpoasble shoes to fill without the use of so many diff drugs at insane amounts that its planting the seeds into young kids eyes who veiew these people as role models and it tells them only useage in this kind and form will get you this body or get you anywere in BB.. im not dissing but it seems that nobody really in this world has the true genetics to look like these freaks do today without the drugs, the look arnold had is atainable in the matter that you wont have to overload on drugs to get there..........all of these top bbers would be 40lbs or more lighter in lean mass if they didnt have ANY drugs to use and look good but not freaks... todays overuseage of drugs is destroying bb........

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> its seems like size is to much of a issue today and most agree, yea its changed but at what cost? i think BB today has sold out and is turning into grabadge in my eyes.. its nothing but a freak show and its leaves inpoasble shoes to fill without the use of so many diff drugs at insane amounts that its planting the seeds into young kids eyes who veiew these people as role models and it tells them only useage in this kind and form will get you this body or get you anywere in BB.. im not dissing but it seems that nobody really in this world has the true genetics to look like these freaks do today without the drugs, the look arnold had is atainable in the matter that you wont have to overload on drugs to get there..........all of these top bbers would be 40lbs or more lighter in lean mass if they didnt have ANY drugs to use and look good but not freaks... todays overuseage of drugs is destroying bb........


size and condition. yeah, they are on it, so are ALOT of other pros in all other sports, except maybe table tennis. why do you think they are using anymore than previous generations? yes they have slin and gh, but the aas are pretty much the same. you didnt address nutrition. 
race cars go faster than ever now. planes go faster. more power. if you like baseball and enjoy the roiders hitting homers outta there, think what will happen if there is no more juice in baseball. scores and stats will go back to the 60's and 70's. no one wants that after getting used to the performance now. i dont see how juice abuse is destroying bb. there are more pros than ever before. and if the drugs are soo bad, with all pro bb's taking loads, where are all the guys dropping like flyes? how many nascar drivers have died in the past 10 years? how many bb's have died in the past 10 years. 
how is the health of the guys from 10, 20, 30 years ago? 
its called progress. should bb's of today train to be small. sounds stupid dont it. are you going to tell so and so bb'er that he has tolo much muscle, which bb'in is about? THIS AINT A BEAUTY SHOW. THIS AINT GYMNASTICS. 
with or without drugs, i want to see how big and hard i can get. i think ronnie thinks the same too.

----------


## LM1332

bump for this great topic. I think we should discuss it a little more

----------


## houseofpain

arnold is by far "bodybuilding", if he had access to the things coleman has today he wuld have been WOW.

----------


## PJAY71

> arnold is by far "bodybuilding", if he had access to the things coleman has today he wuld have been WOW.


True. Same goes for Oliva. I'd pay to see what they would look like with today's methods!

----------


## haaaaaf

I wouldnt want to look like any of those guys. Id rather be the chunky kid i was 5 years ago. But to each his own.

----------


## jerseykid23

This post has been dead for over a year up until a day ago...

----------


## LM1332

So who cares if its an year old thread its still good topic to discuss. But what i wanted to say is everybody is talking about Arnie been big and huge, Ronnie this and that but nobody every mentions Lou that guy was huge just look over here. And check out cut of his bi on the left arm wow

----------


## HULKERINE

Lou is the Man.........

----------


## DELTA9MDA

sorry, LOU couldnt cut it in the 70's, and sure as hell not in the 90's. i like his calf implants.

----------


## nsa

Arnold is not aesthetically perfect IMO. I think Dexter Jackson and Frank Zane are aesthetically perfect.

----------


## PJAY71

> sorry, LOU couldnt cut it in the 70's, and sure as hell not in the 90's. i like his calf implants.


I'm sure if Lou didn't go Hollywood over bb, the game would've been different back then. Props to big Lou

----------


## nsa

Lou was defeated by arnold...

----------


## PJAY71

> Lou was defeated by arnold...


Yes. Well, I'm referring to a post 1975 Olympia Ferrigno.

Here's a nice one of Lou.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hybrid, that's like asking the fastest men in the world to slow down a bit at the Olympic 100 meter race.


BUMP!

Bodybuilding is an extreme sport.It is about taking the human body to new extremes.There is no real 'line' to be drawn here.Sit back and watch the evolution.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> arnold is by far "bodybuilding", if he had access to the things coleman has today he wuld have been WOW.



Bullsh*t..that's a big IF.So maybe IF George Bush was smarter maybe the war in Iraq wouldn't have happened?

It isn't just about gear or who's using more than who... Bodybuilding information has evolved so much since the days when arnold use to pop a handful of d-bol and train all day.Don't get me wrong, he was the epitome in his day but that in no way short-changes the accomplishments of today's champions. Do you think if maybe you used what Ronnie uses that you'd be Ronnie? Sh*t no... it's more than gear.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Look at pics of coleman from 10 years ago. By adding just a few lbs a year the difference is immense. I always tell people that bodybuilding takes years. Even with the most extreme chemical enhancements the body in most cases will only add a few lbs a year.


BUMP!

People seem to forget that

----------


## PJAY71

> Sit back and watch the evolution.


True. Labrada was once speaking on the continuous growth of the gene pool and it's affect on competitive BB. Considering those who pursue BB we'll inevitably witness more massive people to come. [But] of course, as we know, there's no magical gear - it's more than that.

----------


## BullDogg20

Of course their is No Magical Gear, but i gotta say if you dont think they use at least 10 times the amount of gear as they did back, they you you need to rethink a few things.
Its true Training Methods, and Nutrition as well as Steriods have changed tremendously since the 70's. But the Biggest Influence on the Size of Todays BodyBuilders is the Amount of gear they are taking today. and if its not, i Challenge any of the top pros out their to even cut their cycles to half the size of what they do now, and i can Guarante you will see them start to loose alot of size.

Here is a question to all those who think Nutrition is the Key factor in the size of todats Bodybuilders.

If Ronnie Coleman, took relativly the same cycles as some of the old schoolers did, but kept his same diet and routine, would he look that Massive and Shredded.\

I say no he wouldnt, not even close to what he is now.


thats just what i think though. *shrugs*

----------


## nsa

In Coleman's defense, he wouldn't have the gh abs if he did what they did in the 70's cuz they didn't use hgh back then. And now your taking away the number one critcism of Coleman.

----------


## jon rock

ronnie coleman got dissed by everyone and came back too bitch slap that baby cutler.
cutler thinks he has some preordained right to the throne screw him he has no heart.

----------


## PJAY71

> ronnie coleman got dissed by everyone and came back too bitch slap that baby cutler.
> cutler thinks he has some preordained right to the throne screw him he has no heart.


WORD!!!

----------


## UrbanLegend

> It's quite shocking... makes me wonder what bodybuilders will look like 20 years from now... or if it's even possible for the human body to get any bigger... time will tell i guess.


I wonder the same thing. Its interesting because the amatures now days look better than the pros 10-20 years ago. What if thats how it is in 20 years, people will look at ronnie and say "Yeah, he had good size for BACK THEN." Crazy......

----------


## bigol'legs

> Arnolds legs look like chicken legs compared to Colemans.


arnolds legs look like chicken legs period..  :Wink:  

Everyone has posted some good points.... no, excellent points.

But the key to it is nutrition and knowledge. Theres more now than there was in the 60's-70's  :Smilie:

----------


## 50%Natural

i'm guessing the next biggest thing to hit this sport besides gh/slin/igf will be genetic dopping....pretty interesting stuff to insert super enhanced dna into someone and see what it can do

----------


## mc_line

that just make us just imagine the huge amounts of drugs that Mr O consume today.........

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

Today's top bodybuilders couldnt successfully do a stomach vacuum pose if their lives depended on it...look at arnold and zane do it...its a thing of beauty.

----------


## mostmuscular1986

I'll agree on that Kaptain! I don't know how many of you have seen pumping iron? I'm sure a few of you have seen it and if so you will find that arnold never reached his genetic potential when it came to freaky size even for that era. He stated that his goals were to sculpt his body so his proportions were perfect. If he were to increase one musle by a half inch it would have to increase all over in other words he built himself to look as big as he could while keeping symetry. I'm sure if the old school bodybuilders ignored their waist size and just focused on sheer mass rather than aesthetics there would have been some much bigger bodybuilders back then too. The new look is to be as muscular and freaky as possible and thats fine because thats what the judges are looking for. Back in the 70's they weren't looking for just mass! This has been an interesting topic and although there are many different answers, none right or wrong its' fun to ponder over nevertheless

----------


## big&tall

it is truly amazing yes it is there just getting bigger and bigger every year in ten years it will be wow cant even imagine

----------


## Testostack

Arnie's aesthetic was close to perfection....but Big Ron's huge. Although some criticize the fact that his waist/abs are not so good, in proportions he's unmatchable

Plus, we, public, ask always for more, so i guess they pro feel like they "gotta" get bigger and bigger every year, without loosing sight of the shape too.
Look at Badell's tri's almost twice bigger than Ron's.......shocked me at the last Mr O.

----------


## roar1

> Arnold looks the best tho.



i agree.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Today's top bodybuilders couldnt successfully do a stomach vacuum pose if their lives depended on it...look at arnold and zane do it...its a thing of beauty.


*cough* bullshit *cough*

Simply put.. it is no longer required so it is no longer practised.

Previously the double-biceps pose required an athelete to draw his abs upward and inward as part of the standard execution of the pose

This is no longer requested by Judges.. so it is simply not practised.

A stomach vacuum is just that... practise

Not a matter of big waists either.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Arnie's aesthetic was close to perfection


Arnie was no such thing

Review Arnold's front relax poses.. his waist was wide and his legs lacking.. especially from the rear.

What Arnie was.. was a great poser

He himself admitted it.

he did 3/4 turn poses to hide his deficiencies.

Notice his best poses are twisting shots... where his waist looks small.. and his huge chest/bicep pop.. drawing attention upwards.

The twisting shots allowed him to draw emphasis away from his lagging hamstrings also.. as they drew emphasis downwards away from his hams.. to his huge calves

Examine Arnold's pics and you'll find i am correct.

----------


## Testostack

You're certainly right about the legs and waist, but for those days, he was close to perfection, eventhough i prefer a fuller/bigger frame like Yates or even Coleman......that said, Coleman hugeness would not inspire me.......rather Dorian's.....a matter of choice (still having in mind that i will never get like him,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

